# my fatty



## smokedcaveman (Aug 5, 2008)

the pictures are horrible, and don't do it justice. 

The fatty is a 1 pounder of cheap mild sausage, wrapped around diced chorizo, a bit of medium salsa, some diced jalepenos, some diced onion, black beans, mexicali corn, and four cheese shred fiesta mix.

smoked over mesquite and pecan













I may have to edit this a couple times to get them to display right, and sorry about the mess on the platter, I had a friend invade and steal a piece before I even found the camera (which apparently needs to be tuned, as the pics aren't that great) The dark smears are from the black beans, which cooked down into a thick paste. The innards are gooey from the cheese and beans cooking down, but spicy and tasty.

Had a little splitting, which means I need to work on my rolling some, but all in all, it eats a lot better than it looks, and I'm pleased.


----------



## ron50 (Aug 5, 2008)

Good job. IMO the important thing about a fatty is how it tastes, not how it looks. Congrats!


----------



## smokedcaveman (Aug 5, 2008)

absolutely...the fatty turned out even better after it got a chance to rest without curious and hungry friends hacking at it. The cheese and beans have set up, and upon being able to inspect the beastie, the sausage shell is all smoke-ring....


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey great first fattie!
I am digging the black beans, going on the to do list!


----------



## smokedcaveman (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks! I figure that you'd seen it all, mostly, with the way you stocked your massive fatty for the throwdown...didn't you take the prize for 'most ingredients'?

I figured, since I was experimenting, I'd go cheap on the beans, and used a 15 ounce can of ranch style black beans drained, an 11 ounce can of green giant mexicali corn, drained, the equivalent of 6 full jalepenos diced (pickled), a half a yellow onion, about a half cup of medium salsa, a half pound of chorizo (hot) and about a half-3/4 cup of the mixed cheese (cheddar, jack, quesadilla and queso).

Since I just made the one fatty, the rest of the filling made a fitting lunch to tide me over until this stuff came out...I also parked a point half of a brisket (about 6 pounds) under the fatty, for the grease to drip off and baste for me, and I'm (unfortunately) having to finish that in the oven, as the wind's picking up, and making temp control difficult at best. (and more than I want to deal with in the week of me and my 2 year gf breaking up. makes it hard to really concentrate)


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 6, 2008)

You jammed a fair amount of stuff in there! earachemyeye, won the fattest fattie, did you see it? that thing was HUGE! I think he used a crane to move it! 
Hey, the concentration thing? smoking will give you an new hobby and you will be preoccupied, before ya know it the sun will be shining again!
Keep up the good work, Happy smokes!


----------



## bassman (Aug 6, 2008)

This is exactly why JD makes a 2 pound roll!  You can get way more stuff in there!


----------



## ducksndogs (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice job SC!


----------



## smokedcaveman (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks, I did a little shoehorning to get the 1/3 of the filling I did into the roll, but on checking, there was some 'parting' on the seam, but no blowout, so I'm even more pleased, and it's keeping me happy 2nd day too.

new hobby? BbqGoddess, I've been walking around smelling like smoke for about 5 years total...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 But absolute thanks, this has hit me pretty hard, so I'm trying to keep myself occupied. Gonna see if I can't wrangle up some hay bales for my spear and tomahawk throwing practice too.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 6, 2008)

I like the direction your taste buds are taking.


----------



## smokedcaveman (Aug 6, 2008)

born and raised in texas, it's like the only reason I used medium salsa is I was out of 'sear your lips off' which I get homemade at a local farm stand.

love your chile list Rich, and I'm a bit of a chilehead myself...they're good for what ails ya.


----------



## okie joe (Aug 10, 2008)

nice fattie there caveman...welcome


----------

